# Community > RIP >  Bill Harland, Handloaders

## Sasquatch

Hi Team,

It is with sadness that I inform you of the passing of Bill Harland last Friday.

Bill had been unwell for some months and finally lost his bravely fought battle with cancer. Bill was a private man who didn't want to make a fuss and has had a private family service earlier in the week. Bill was a member for more than ten years and enjoyed his time at the club until the very end. He even attended the recent planting day for a short visit.

Bill will be missed by all who new him.

Regards
NZHA

----------


## csmiffy

RIP Bill

----------


## flock

Good guy, often caught up with him at the range, frustrated with his rifle he finally had it got it shooting. Rest well Bill.

----------


## jakewire

Rip Bill
Unknown to me but any loss from our community is sad.

----------

